# New Swords Browning



## thbstwthn (May 15, 2007)

Hello,

i planted 3 amazon swords about 3 weeks ago in a new aquarium...and it seems like some leaves are dying while new growth is sprouting from the middle part of the plant.Should i cut the brown wilting leaves? and if so just the leaves or the stem also?..also what nutrient do you find successfull in supporting this type of plant growth/health?
thanks in advance!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thbstwthn said:


> Hello,
> 
> i planted 3 amazon swords about 3 weeks ago in a new aquarium...and it seems like some leaves are dying while new growth is sprouting from the middle part of the plant.Should i cut the brown wilting leaves? and if so just the leaves or the stem also?..also what nutrient do you find successfull in supporting this type of plant growth/health?
> thanks in advance!!


 What are your lights, tank, substrate... For any dying leaf cut the whole stem off close to the base.


----------



## thbstwthn (May 15, 2007)

Tank is near window...so it gets full natural sunlight daily,but have a have a 40w flour which i'll put on at sunset for 2 hrs.Gravel sub in a 30 gal tank.This tank is just about finished cyling.
thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

lighting and substrate are not adequet


----------



## thbstwthn (May 15, 2007)

what lighting and substrate do you recommend?....also what nutrient/food
thanks again


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thbstwthn said:


> what lighting and substrate do you recommend?....also what nutrient/food
> thanks again


 For swords you probably want some finer gravel. Ideally something like eco complete or flourite but they both cost about 1$ per lbs. For lights it depends on the tank size but A dual t5 should work. Some general additive like flourish excell would work fine if its a smaller tank


----------

